# The Green Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2008)

The bible goes green - (September 23, 2008)


----------



## Herald (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

Todd Friel on Way of the Master Radio was talking about this the other day. How many will buy this and still not be saved from the fires of hell? 

The fossil fuels bible is next outlining how we should be using oil in our lamps and coal in our furnaces.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 22, 2008)

That makes me a little *green* myself....


----------



## Grymir (Sep 22, 2008)

This is just bad. Gross even. Green Bible? Did you see the people who would be contributing articles? The environmental passages in green? "Believe in gloabal warming, and you and your forest shall be saved?"


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Sep 22, 2008)

The recycled paper is a good idea. The green ink for environmentalist passages is silly.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Sep 23, 2008)

> and even prints in the colour green more than 1000 passages relating to nature and the environment.



Introducing...the Bible to help you worship the *earth*!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2008)

All environmentalism is not Deep Environmentalism. 

Christians should strive to be good stewards of the earth.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 23, 2008)

Grymir said:


> This is just bad. Gross even. Green Bible? Did you see the people who would be contributing articles? The environmental passages in green? "Believe in gloabal warming, and you and your forest shall be saved?"



I don't want to make you cry, but here is a list of some of the contributors: Brian McLaren, Matthew Sleeth, N. T. Wright, Desmond Tutu. Notice who's missing?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wonder what translation it will be?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

NRSV. The bible of the ELCA. 

You have to go to this Amazon link to watch the video ad for the Green Bible.

The entire intent is bordering on heresy.

An Introduction to the Green Bible.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2008)

YIKES! N. T. Wright, Barbara Brown Taylor, Brian McLaren, Matthew Sleeth, Pope John Paul II, and Wendell Berry ought to reduce their carbon footprints and stop publishing.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the only way that Bible is "green:"





II Corinthians 2:17, _cf._ KJB, NIV, ESV, KJV, etc.

I'll go to the links when I get home from work.

What a splendid idea this "Green Bible" is.



Margaret


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 23, 2008)

> Research shows the new version should do well – a Pew Foundation survey recently found over 54% of Christians in the United States say "stricter environmental laws and regulations are worth the cost”.



Ergo, the Green Bible! The logic is flawless!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the difference between appealing to buyer appeal for green issues and appealing to the resurgence of Calvinism and selling a Spirit of the Reformation Bible? 

The Bible talks about environmental issues too. 

Are the Spirit of the Reformation Bible publishers and Sproul and others who make their study bibles not making any money?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 23, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What's the difference between appealing to buyer appeal for green issues and appealing to the resurgence of Calvinism and selling a Spirit of the Reformation Bible?
> 
> The Bible talks about environmental issues too.
> 
> Are the Spirit of the Reformation Bible publishers and Sproul and others who make their study bibles not making any money?



Was that their motivation? I cannot judge. But book publishers, even Christian ones, seem to have dispayed behavior consistent with a motivation for profit. Otherwise, why copyright the Scriptures?


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Sep 23, 2008)

> With over 1,000 references to the *earth* in the Bible, compared to 490 references to *heaven* and 530 references to *love*, the Bible carries a powerful message for the earth.



For those who always thought the *gospel* was _missing something_--well here it is!!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 23, 2008)

rescuedbyLove said:


> > With over 1,000 references to the *earth* in the Bible, compared to 490 references to *heaven* and 530 references to *love*, the Bible carries a powerful message for the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who always thought the *gospel* was _missing something_--well here it is!!



And there are over 4,000 references to God just using a simple keyword search. The problem I see with Green Bibles, Reformation Bibles, et. et. is that the focus seems to shift from Christ to other things.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 23, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What's the difference between appealing to buyer appeal for green issues and appealing to the resurgence of Calvinism and selling a Spirit of the Reformation Bible?
> 
> The Bible talks about environmental issues too.
> 
> Are the Spirit of the Reformation Bible publishers and Sproul and others who make their study bibles not making any money?



Environmentalism is unbiblical. Calvinism is biblical as is stewardship. That would be the biggest difference between the "Green" bible and the Spirit of the Reformation Bible. Personally I don't like care for study Bibles. A little too close to adding to scripture for my comfort.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2008)

Is environmentalism unbiblical? 

Even dumb animals know not to defecate in their own nexts.

We are to exercise Godly dominion over the earth and use it to God's glory - which means that we do not waste it or use it unwisely. Which means that recycling, anti-littering, saving certain parks and forests, protecting endangered species and other endeavors are indeed good things and align with our care of creation.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 23, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Is environmentalism unbiblical?
> 
> Even dumb animals know not to defecate in their own nexts.
> 
> We are to exercise Godly dominion over the earth and use it to God's glory - which means that we do not waste it or use it unwisely. Which means that recycling, anti-littering, saving certain parks and forests, protecting endangered species and other endeavors are indeed good things and align with our care of creation.



As I stated, environmentalism is unbiblical but *stewardship* is biblical (Lev 19).

Environmentalism is marxism in new garb. Here's a an article from Michael Crichton: MichaelCrichton.com | Environmentalism as Religion

Here's another site giving an overview of the religion of environmentalism: Environmentalism.com home


----------



## sastark (Dec 5, 2008)

So, I broke down and bought The Green Bible today. It is directly applicable to one of the classes I'm taking this semester (a Seminar on Environmental Ethics), so I was very curious to see what it had to say. 

I haven't read any of it yet, but here are some initial thoughts:

I like the binding. It opens nicely. 

I am disappointed that it is not in a Study Bible format. They simply print "environmental" related verses in green. It would have been interesting to see commentary on individual passages.

St. Francis of Assisi is listed as a Contributor, along with NT Wright, Brian McLaren, Calvin DeWitt and others.

The Forward is written by Desmond Tutu.

The following essays are included:
_Introduction: The Power of a Green God_ by J. Matthew Sleeth, M.D.
_Reading the Bible through a Green Lens_ by Calvin DeWitt
_Peace with God the Creator, Peace with all of Creation_ by Pope John Paul II
_Why I Am Green_ by Brian McLaren
_Creation Theology: A Jewish Perspective_ by Ellen Bernstein
_Knowing Our Place on Earth: Learning Environmental Responsibility from the Old Testament_ by Ellen Davis
_Jesus: Savior of the Earth_ by James Jones
_Jesus is Coming: Plant a Tree!_ by N. T. Wright
_The Dominion of Love_ by Barbara Brown Taylor
_Loving the Earth is Loving the Poor_ by Gordon Aeschliman

Then, there is a section of quotes called Teachings on Creation through the Ages which has short quotes from many different authors including Tertullian, Athanasius, Basil, Ambrose of Milan, Aquinas, Luther, Calvin, The Book of Common Prayer, Cotton Mather, Isaac Watts, Jonathan Edwards and C.S. Lewis, to name a few.

If anyone has any specific questions about this book, let me know. I will post more thoughts/comments as I read it.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 5, 2008)

Is it leather-bound? Would that be "environmentally friendly?"


----------



## sastark (Dec 5, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Is it leather-bound? Would that be "environmentally friendly?"



And I quote (from the dust cover):
- Environmentally friendly--cotton/linen cover, recycled paper, soy-based ink, and water-based coating


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 5, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Is it leather-bound? Would that be "environmentally friendly?"



Only if it's fake leather recycled from some substance that is better unknown.

BTW, the Green Bible also comes with patchouli oil. It's assumed you're a hippy who doesn't bathe or use deodorant.


----------



## E Nomine (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally, I find the concept gimmicky, however, if it gets the Gospel into the hands of lost souls who would otherwise not give it their attention, then this is a worthwhile project.

I'm sure the Lord will use even this version for His Glory!


----------



## Matthias (Dec 5, 2008)

The Green Bible is making me turn green with nausea


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 5, 2008)

Matthias said:


> The Green Bible is making me turn green with nausea



Now that's the spirit!! Recycle!!


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 5, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > Is it leather-bound? Would that be "environmentally friendly?"
> ...



What is patchouli oil? I've never heard of that.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 5, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Prufrock said:
> ...



Patchouli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's hippy deodorant. Doesn't cover it up. Instead it mixes with the hippy B.O. and creates a sickening smell.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 5, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Prufrock said:
> ...



As well as a personal deodorant, it was also used to "mask" the smell of marijuanna.... but again this would just blend with the smell and make an even worse odor


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 9, 2008)

> Is environmentalism unbiblical?
> 
> Even dumb animals know not to defecate in their own nexts.
> 
> We are to exercise Godly dominion over the earth and use it to God's glory - which means that we do not waste it or use it unwisely. Which means that recycling, anti-littering, saving certain parks and forests, protecting endangered species and other endeavors are indeed good things and align with our care of creation.



I'm not saying we can put blame on broad evangelicalism, but there are still plenty of churches I know in the here and now that are rather old-fashioned and are great stewards of their money in very 'green' ways. For instance, I have been to a church here that only has bulletins every three weeks (and the members are this way with almost everything they do, so it does extend into the cars they drive, the homes they live in, etc). We can say they are 'green' but they see it more as not wasting God's money on non-essentials (almost a Puritanical asceticism). 

But they would likely sooner burn the "Green" Bible than have it in their church.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## peetred (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes because we really need the focus on "saving mother earth" instead of the fact that we are in the end of days.


----------



## sastark (Dec 9, 2008)

peetred said:


> Yes because we really need the focus on "saving mother earth" instead of the fact that we are in the end of days.



If we focused on both of those issues, we could have a Green Scofield Bible!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't buy into any of the global warming swill. One thing that definitely drove it home for me was seeing Al Gore on Oprah* spend 5 minutes explaining how we're all going to die and when asked how we could help stop it, he said, "Buy my tapes and books!". Sicko. 

However, being good stewards is something we should do. Making good use of what we have and keeping the Earth in the best condition we can is our job. 

*I only have Channel 3 and Channel 5. If I watch t.v. in the afternoon, Oprah is the only thing on.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 10, 2008)

Cannot hold down the morning coffee now! Here it comes!


----------

